# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  [BPM]Outil de modlisation BPM

## Bruno75

- existe-t-il un outil gratuit ou presque qui me permette de modliser ?
- est ce qu'un logiciel permettant de crer des graphiques UML est suffisant ? ou alors le formalisme est diffrent ?
- pourriez-vous m'indiquer un site ou un livre avec de nombreux exemples ?

- dans un second temps, j'ai cru comprendre que BPM permettait de faire des simus. Existe t il un logiciel gratuit permettant de faire cela ?

merci

----------


## ego

sincrement, si tu veux introduire le BPM dans une entreprise, il te faut un logiciel trs solide; et il n'y a rien de ce type en OpenSource. Les outils UML Opensource peuvent convenir  des dveloppeurs mais en aucun cas  des personnes "mtier" (style Maitrise d'ouvrage). Les problmes d'accs  l'information ainsi que les juridictions ncessaires sur l'information ne sont pas grables de manire satisfaisante avec les outils UML (qui sont trop orients dveloppement)

----------


## Bruno75

En gros mon objectif est triple et plutt tourn vers l'envie de me former

1 - dcouvrir la techno BPM
2 - commencer  modliser avec cette approche (dans un premier temps quitte  ce que ce soit par pur souci de documentation)
3 - et si possible commencer  simuler/automatiser

D'aprs ce que tu dis le 3 n'est pas possible avec de l'open source. Tant pis.

Pour le 1 et 2, existe-t-il des outils open source satisfaisant ? O puis-je trouver de la doc.
Pour le 2, j'ai une petite question annexe. Quelle diffrence y a t il entre le langage UML et les langages BPM ? Est-ce qu'il ne suffit pas de crer des classes qui driverait de classes orientes BPM. Genre, driver un BusinessWorker ou un BusinessJeSaisPasQuoi ?

----------


## Bruno75

Si je comprends bien un outil BPM fournit une machine virtuelle multiplateforme qui implmente dj tout un tas de concept (style gestion des droits d'accs). Mais je parlais purement au niveau du formalisme graphique.

Petite curiosit, c'est quel genre de tarif les outils solides ?

----------


## ego

Premirement, si c'est pour toi-mme, tu peux prendre un outil UML quelconque. Tu pourras faire du BPM en utilisant les cas d'utilisation strotypes "business usecase" et en utilisant les diagrammes d'activits pour dcrire l'enchainement des activit mtier.
Pour les acteurs UML, tu pourras les utiliser en les strotypant "business actor". Pour les "business worker" (les rles dans l'entreprise), tu pourras utiliser des classes strotypes "business worker".
Bref, pas de soucis avec un outil UML pour le graphisme pur.

Un exemple de prix avec le produit ARIS - dmarrage  7000  HT (pour du mono poste avec toutes les fonctionnalits)

----------


## ego

regardes http://www-128.ibm.com/developerwork...rary/4476.html

Pour une liste des strotypes UML pour le BPM dfinis dans le Rational Unified Process

----------


## Bruno75

Et pour la doc, tu recommandes quoi ? Des bouquins sur RUP par exemple ?

----------


## Bruno75

Et en passant, dans quelle situation as-tu vu de l'utilisation de BPM par de la matrise d'ouvrage et dans quelle mesure cela a-t-il atteint les ambitions affiches par l'approche BPM ?

----------


## Bruno75

Encore une : quel lien entre le BPM et un outil comme Apache Ant ?

----------


## ego

BPM et ANT ? rien  voir, non vraiment rien  voir !!!!!!!

Le BPM c'est avant tout la description du METIER. Il se trouve que dans les activits dcrites il y a des activits informatises Ces activit informatises ne sont en gnral (mais cela doit dpendre des mtiers) qu'une "infime" partie du processus gnral.
Dans mon entreprise, c'est donc bien les gens du mtier qui font le BPM avec l'aide bien sr d'experts en modlisation (plutt d'origine informatique eux).

----------


## Bruno75

si tu trouvais le temps de rpondre  mes deux questions avant celle sur Ant a me ferait bien plaisir.

----------


## ego

1- RUP est bien pour le BPM, oui !
2- Est-ce que l'approche BPM a tenu ses promesses ?
  Ben si une modlisation des processus est bien faite, il est certain (nous l'avons vcu) que le projet informatique se droule BEAUCOUP mieux. La maitrise d'ouvrage/utilisateurs sait tout de suite mieux ce qu'elle veut faire faire aux informaticiens.
  Si la modlisation est mal faite, cela aide moins mais en gnral cela aura permis  la MOA de rflchir au problme. Donc c'est toujours mieux que rien. 
Pour que cela fonctionne bien, il faut de l'accompagnement car les populations type MOA ne sont pas forcment habitues  modliser. Mais avec un bon accompagnement, cela se passe trs bien et la modlisation est tout  fait accepte

----------


## Bruno75

_les populations types MOA_j'aime bien ce mot, population

Et par rapport  l'ambition
-  de rsistance au changement 
- d'automatisation

----------


## Bruno75

et finalement, un conseil pour des bouquins sur RUP ? Je comptais acheter les bouquins de Scott Ambler :

Inception Phase 
Elaboration Phase 
Construction Phase 
Transition and Production Phases

----------


## Bruno75

bon vraiment dernire aprs je te laisse tranquille. Ca fait combien de temps que tu modlises de manire professionnelle ?

----------


## ego

Les bouquins de Scott ne sont pas top car ils sont vieux
Je te recommande plutt les bouquins de Kruchten

Pour la rsistance, il n'y en a pas eu beaucoup car les + du BPM ont vite t perus.

Cependant, tu parles beaucoup d'automatisation aussi, je me demande ce que tu entends par BPM. 
Penses-tu  des processus purement mtier (pas ncessairement informatiss) ou  des processus mtier relativement informatiss qui se prtent bien  un modlisation avec le langage BPML/BPMN ?

Dans le premier cas on ne parle pas vraiment d'automatisation / simulation alors que le 2ie cas s'y prte plus

----------


## ego

13 ans !!

----------


## Bruno75

Merci pour toutes les infos go. Je vais dbroussailler un peu tout a et je repasse dans un mois ou deux. 

ps : 13 ans !! respect. t'as plus rien  apprendre tu dois te prendre la tte non ?

----------


## ego

si, j'ai plein de choses  apprendre car plus tu apprends, plus tu sais que tu ne sais pas......
Et mme si visiblement tu es plus jeune que moi, je suis persuad que tu as des choses  m'apprendre

----------


## Bruno75

_je suis persuad que tu as des choses  m'apprendre_ 
 ::D:  
C'est gentil (mme si j'en doute).

----------


## Nanci

Pour dcouvrir le BPM, un site intessant
www.bpmi.org
qui est un peu l'quivalent de l'OMG pour l'objet.
Il y a en particulier un document sur la notation prconise BPMN
 Par contre, dsol de contredire *ego*, la dmarche RUP est impraticable pour faire de la modlisation de processus mtiers avec une MOA. Le forum de professionnels  La Dfense la semaine dernire sur le BPM l'a nettement confirm. D'autres dmarches existent, associes  des outils.

En revenant  la question initiale, Win'Design, dans sa version 6, propose un module pour la modlisation des processus mtiers. Une version d'valuation est tlchargeable et des versions tudiants sont disponibles (sous certaines conditions)
www.win-design.com

----------


## ego

Qui a fait cette prsentation sur le BPM ?
*Si* ces gens sont "cbls" ARIS ou MEGA, leur conclusion partisane ne m'tonne pas.

----------


## Bruno75

La doc de rational est-elle une bonne doc o les bouquins de  Kruchten 
sont beaucoup beaucoup mieux ?

parce que je crois pouvoir me procurer cette doc

----------


## ego

Rational et Kruchten c'est kif kif

----------


## Bruno75

effectivement, un mec sur amzone disait que krichten et "l'autre gars sur le bouquin" SONT RUP.

Cependant, je suis en train de jeter un coup d'oeil  la doc RUP et j'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait de point d'entre pour une modlisation light, une introduction. 

J'ai vu qu'il existait un bouquin qui s'intitulait "comment implmenter RUP dans une petite quipe ?". Est-ce que le bouquin d'introduction de kruchten correspond  ce que je souhaite, est-ce que ce bouquin orient vers les petites quipes est un bon livre et finalement, est-ce que la doc de rational possde un point d'entre un peu light ?

Je sais pas s'il existe plusieurs doc de rationale. Celle que j'aii c'est un arbre sur la gauche avec comme noeuds principaux Overview, Phases, CoreWorkflows, ... 

Merci encore ego

----------


## ego

Il y a une config du RUP "Rup for small project" je crois

----------


## Bruno75

J'ai accs  RUP Manual. Qui a fait cette doc que je le tue ?

----------


## ego

c'est pas moi !!

je ne sais pas

----------


## Inpri-V

Petit ajout:
Depuis plusieurs annes je fais de l'analyse d'affaire (mtier).
Depuis un an j'utilise une combinaison des outils suivants:
Caliber RM: Documenter, grer les exigences
Together   : Modliser les exigences

Ce qui est intressant dans ces outils c'est qu'il est possible de lier les exigences avec des diagrammes et vice-vesa.

----------


## Bruno75

c'est quoi ton niveau de satisfaction gnrale ?

Partages-tu ton appli avec une quipe ?

Est-ce que tu peux un peu dcrire calibre parce que j'avais l'impression que c'tait "simplement" un recueil bas sur des documents textuel ou non avec possibilit de faire un certain nombre de vues des specs(genre matrices) mais pas  proprement parler du BPM. Je ne conteste pas l'aspect pratique du truc mais j'essaie de cibler.

----------


## Inpri-V

CaliberRM permet de classifer les exigences.

Il y a trois grand niveaux de classification:
Exigences Mtiers
  Objectif,
  Vision,
  Besoins applicatif....
Exigences Usagers
  Besoins exprim par l'usager en terme de fonctionnalit (modlis par des cas d'utilisation dans Together).  Ce que l'usager s'attend du systme
  Lien avec les besoins mtiers et les exigences fonctionnelles.
  Lien avec les cas d'utilisation dans Together.
Exigences Fonctionnelles
  Exigences fonctionnelles lis aux besoins usagers.  Ce que le systme doit faire pour satisfaire les besoins des usagers
  Lien avec les diagrammes d'activits, robustesse, cas d'utilisation d'affaires
  Saisie des efforts de ralisations

D'autres niveaux peuvent tre compils:
  Contraintes,
  Exigences non fonctionnelles,
  .....

Et d'autres que l'on peut programmer.

Il y a aussi un gnrateur de document, rtf ou html


Question satisfaction...
C'est surtout un outils de communication; il y a divers outils afin de permettre aux intervenants de consulter, approuver, commenter.  Il y a mme un sytme de messagerie interne.

Lors de mon dernier mandat mon client utilisait Requesite Pro de Rational.  Ce denier ne fournit qu'une toute petite partie de ce fait Caliber.

De plus, il est possible de se procurer des plug-in pour lier les rgles d'affaire, les diagrammes avec les templates de RUP.

J'espre que cela te conviens...

----------

